

Kod.io - Modern Programming Languages Conference, Tickets on Sale - fka
http://kod.io

======
fka
The confirmed speakers right now: (from the sales page)

Matt Thompson, Mobile Lead at Heroku & Creator of AFNetworking Sinan Yaşar,
Co-Founder / UI General of Koding.com Blake Mizerany, Creator of Sinatra Web
Framework Andrew Gerrand, Engineer at Google / Go Team Cihan Okyay, Developer
at Koding.com Mark Bates, Chief Architect at Metacasts.tv Taylan Pince, Tech
Lead at Hipo

------
fka
Kod.io is one of the greatest conferences ever. There are really good
speakers. Shouldn't be missed. By the way, it's in Istanbul / Turkey.

------
vigo
great conference! i'll be there!

